# SE GA Rut '06



## DCarter001 (Nov 19, 2006)

Appling/Jeff Davis Counties:
After speaking with lots of folks this weekend at the Piney Bluff Festival in Appling County, I had some idea the rut MAY have kicked off in our area.  This morning removed all doubt.  While getting packed up to head home from my weekend hunt, I stopped to speak with my uncles on our hunting land.  While standing by the truck at 0915 we watched a doe trot across a hay field and into a small wood lot.  I grabbed for my binoculars, because my gun was in a case at home.  She disappeared and I put my binoculars away.  When I looked back up, here came a buck, nose down, step for step in her tracks.  He never looked up and never slowed down.  He appeared to be a 6 or 8 point, could not tell from that distance.  No gun = no deer.


----------

